# Monster yellow tail grouper



## billfishintimecg

Went offshore with my buddy today to one of his secret spots. 3rd drop, I hooked this monster. We left out of Destin this morning, caught some monster baits and headed to his spot. Great day. Trolling was alittle slow though. 1st place in Destin Rodeo 2009, they don't have a yellow tail division(for some reason), so we had to put it in the overall grouper division. It won't last, but it was a good way to start off the rodeo. Got a daily.


----------



## Pass Time

nice fish man! I heard today it was flat offshore. Hope to make it to deep water south of destin this sat or sun for one of those tasty monsters.


----------



## kahala boy

weight?


----------



## NavySnooker

hell yeah!!! i hope the weather stays good until next friday, keep it up!!!


----------



## Deeplines

> *kahala boy (10/1/2009)*weight?


Hard to tell Hama by the way he is holding it. I would estimate 34" long and around 28 lbs. That's just my guess though.


----------



## billfishintimecg

It was 28 gutted.


----------



## Jason

Puty fishie right there.....Purty tasteeeee too.....Great job!:clap:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## lobsterman

Sweet, nice grouper any way you look at it.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

HOSS!


----------



## Pair-a-Dice

Thats a damn stud, you got your boat up and running yet?


----------



## greycj7

Very nice! I bet that was fun.


----------



## dailysaw

sweet!!


----------



## seanmclemore

now theres a guys who knows how to hold a fish...that things at least 100+, you could fit a grown man in his mouth...haha

not to be a prick, but who weighs a fish gutted??? :moon j/k


----------



## xyzzy

Rodeo weighs all fish gutted.



Here's another pic.


----------



## Fiver

make sure you eat those cheeks! deep water grouper cheeks are hard to beat!


----------



## The LaJess II

Nice fish and nice start for the Rodeo. Congrats.


----------



## recess

Very nice grouper. I dont think anything taste better out of the deep. How deep and were you useing electric's or good o hand crank. Gene


----------



## Pair-a-Dice

looks like a 6/0 by the picture


----------



## billfishintimecg

400 ft water..Don't remember the size of the hook..Caught the fish on a big white snapper.


----------



## xyzzy

it was a 10/0 owner mutu, on a penn 9/0.. had a pretty serious leader, maybe 15' i believe 200lb.



And from the grunting and whining on the way up it was definitely manual  



haha, j/k curt took it like a man. unlike me with that monster AJ that freight trained me


----------



## User6882

man thats a hoss


----------

